

Inverted Totalitarianism - wworried
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverted_totalitarianism

======
ivan_ah
A nice excerpt quote from that page:

"""Whereas in Nazi Germany the state dominated economic actors, in inverted
totalitarianism, corporations through political contributions and lobbying,
dominate the United States, with the government acting as the servant of large
corporations. This is considered "normal" rather than corrupt."""

~~~
ahomescu1
That quote jumped out to me too, but in a negative way. I felt like asking
"considered normal by who?"

~~~
avmich
I guess by everybody who doesn't actively object?

~~~
ahomescu1
I feel there's a gray area between "actively objecting" and "actively
approving". Sometimes people disagree with the status quo, but they
can't/won't change it.

------
DickingAround
What's that anarchist catch phrase? "Democracy is a process in which everyone
tries to benefit at the cost of everyone else."

